# GE Genesis manual



## Amtrak America (Jun 26, 2016)

Anyone know where I could find a GE Genesis manual?


----------



## ChrisRice (Jun 26, 2016)

That would be an interesting read.


----------



## PerRock (Jun 26, 2016)

It's not the manual, but I have the P42 Overview video made by GE for the P42 available to watch on my YouTube channel:



peter

PS: My buddy who got me the VHS, also posted the P42 Troubleshooters guide online in pdf form. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6xke8CjWeEuT0VwdlY4TG5sR28/view


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 26, 2016)

What is a VHS??


----------



## Amtrak America (Jun 26, 2016)

Thank you. I saw a p42 manual on eBay but I was to late.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jun 26, 2016)

Thirdrail7 said:


> What is a VHS??


*V*ery *H*igh *S*peed train?


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 26, 2016)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Thirdrail7 said:
> 
> 
> > What is a VHS??
> ...


No wonder I can't find one on Amtrak! :giggle:


----------



## KmH (Jun 26, 2016)

Amtrak America said:


> Anyone know where I could find a GE Genesis manual?


Is it more likely manual*s*?


----------



## railiner (Jun 26, 2016)

Amtrak America said:


> Anyone know where I could find a GE Genesis manual?


Why, planning on taking one for a "test drive"?


----------



## Amtrak America (Jun 26, 2016)

Becuase I would like to see what information I can get out of them.


----------



## Northwest Railfan (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm pretty sure they keep stuff like that under lock and key considering that the P40/P42 is one of the most widely used passenger diesels. Probably best for the general public not to have specifics on how to operate the majority of Amtrak trains...


----------

